# Does snow and ice damage paint?



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Care currently sat under about 4 inches of snow, I fully resprayed it last winter and it was back on the road for the summer.

It's been sitting all week now in the snow. I am kinds guessing it won't but it's bugging me with all the snow on but don't want to get it off incase I scratch or mar it.


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

I cringe when it's icy and sharp to the touch and moving on the paint, but there's not much else you can do apart from water over the whole thing


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

i got told a pressure washer work wonders for removing snow


----------



## llama cleaner (Aug 4, 2009)

*be interested to know?*

but i bet the broom the clowns in my street were passing around to clear the snow off there cars did:lol:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I don't think snow & ice damages the paintwork no, not unless it was rusty?

I think the only thing that can be harmful to paintwork is salt etc - could be wrong though.

A good couple of coats of a quality wax should keep you tip top.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

using water is the only safe way i can think of


----------



## Jacktdi (Oct 21, 2010)

Just got to hope kids dont go pulling the snow off your car with mucky stoney gloves on.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Hard snow or iced on snow is definitely going to mark the paint if you remove it by sweeping it off your bonnet for example.

The safest way I've found is to actually "melt the snow" using a bucket of cold or luke warm water. 

A pressure washer would be another obvious choice but surely a blast of this is only going to sweep the snow across the paintwork which will undoubtedly mark it.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Worse thing is, I have two garages yet there both full so can't keep it tucked away!

Got a few coats of dodo on it so all good. Hose is probably frozen so can't pressure wash it, hopefully it will melt before I need to use it tomorrow night.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

Well yes, snow is no good for paint, but neither is parking your car in strong sunlight, driving it, or leaving it out in the rain, or in humid atmospheres.

It's swings and roundabouts.. all the answers are logical.

Use a warm watering can if you want to get the snow off? But remember you could make the ground around the car really slippery if it turns into ice, or you cause further problems if you get water in door locks etc and that freezes up overnight.


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

Jacktdi said:


> Just got to hope kids dont go pulling the snow off your car with mucky stoney gloves on.


thats what i saw today outside romans dealership.

Unfortunatley thats where the school bus picks them up from.

cringe seeing kids scrape snow(hardly any more like frost ) off r8 and california and more.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

Swirls aside I think in some ways it shows a lack of respect when kids just go and sweep snow off people's cars on their driveways etc, maybe that's just me.


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

IIRC, a DW member did a test on this at the start of this year when we had all the snow. I cant fully remember the results (or the members name for that matter) but im sure the panel it was tested on faired far, far better than was expected in that the swirling inflicted was nowhere near as bad as expected.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Someone has already took a swipe from the bonnet, but luckily it's too deep so hasn't went down to paint, I am going to clear it tomorrow after work.

Knowing my luck it won't start because the batteries been quite weak lately.


----------

